# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  "الغذاء والدواء" تخاطب شركة أغذية عالمية حول مادة «غريبة» أدخلتها في منتجاتها

## الحصن نيوز

تنوي المؤسسة العامة للغذاء والدواء مخاطبة شركة أغذية عالمية، للاستيضاح حول إضافة مادة غريبة إلى منتجاتها
من الشوكولاتة.
وفي الأثناء، أعلنت شركة "ماستر فودز" أن أنواعا رئيسية من منتجاتها، سيدخل في تكوينها مادة مستخلصة من بطانة المعدة للحيوانات.
ومن أصناف الشوكلاتة الشهيرة التي دخلت في تكوينها المادة المذكورة اعتبارا من الشهر الحالي، "المارس"، والـ"التويكس"، و"السنيكرز".






لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

